# This is my first loan, what do you all think?



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Sorry but yourb pic isn't working


----------



## LisaAnn (Apr 30, 2007)

*Hope this one works.*

Let me know whether or not this picture is working.
Thankyou.


----------



## LisaAnn (Apr 30, 2007)

It is still not working, can somebody help me out with posting my photo?
Please?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hopefully this has worked for you. :wink: 










He's gorgeous, whats his background, height, etc.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

when making a url for a pic take away the


----------



## LisaAnn (Apr 30, 2007)

*Thankyou everyone.*

As I have mentioned previously, I am still undertaking lessons after a lengthy break in the saddle and have been searching for the perfect horse share in my area. I have so much to learn regarding stable management etc........I placed an advert in my local newspaper and was overwhelmed with responses, but this is the fella I fell for, isn't he gorgeous, he is alittle over weight but I shall be hacking out alot over the summer and shall get this down promptly. He is a 12 years old English Arab, 15.1 hh and has wonderful smooth paces and is perfect for a novice even though he is fantastic at showjumping and has done alittle dressage. In time I would like to jump but one step at a time. The only pro http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/1099_Me_691_4.jpg
blem is he is constantly trying to nip, although not in a nasty way, although don't get me wrong if he did catch you it would really hurt. I shall put up another photo, I would love to know what you all think.
Regards Lisa.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww, He really is gorgeous. Kind eyes, gleaming coat, nicely proportioned, and lovely manners under the saddle too! :wink: 

When does he try to nip you? Is it whilst grooming? Could he be trying to groom you back? Maybe he's been use to receiving treats, this could be another reason why he nips?

Keep us updated wont you, such a hansome fellow.


----------



## LisaAnn (Apr 30, 2007)

Thankyou,
He tends to nip when leading him from the paddock, grooming, even when standing head on in front of him, I don't think it is a vicious behaviour but it can be really annoying, although it does not frighten me in any way. But if i had the choice I would like to break this habit, any ideas welcome?
Regards Lisa.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

he looks great at the wieght that he is at right now


----------



## LisaAnn (Apr 30, 2007)

Thankyou, but if you see him personally you would certainly have a different opinion, let's just say he is rather round. But gorgeous.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

omg this is such a cute horse!!! he's got the cutest head and he looks like he carries himself very well! did you buy him or are you still loaning?


----------



## LisaAnn (Apr 30, 2007)

Thankyou,
I am loaning him at the moment, but you never know what the future holds. But I do have a feeling that his owner won't give him up, after all she has had him since he was 3. 
You are very right indeed, he does carry himself elegantly and has very comfortable paces.
I am throughly enjoying riding him.
Kind Regards Lisa.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

LisaAnn said:


> Sadly he as a bad habit of nipping/biting, does anyone have any suggestions on how to stop him from doing this, even a gradual deterent?
> Thankyou.[/quote]
> 
> I've been around a few horses that nip and bite and i found that a good way to solve this is when they turn their head to bite you form your arms into that chicken wing shapeand flap them *not too fast yoiu might scare the horse*. so that if the horse hits your arm it wont be your fault it's his. oh dont chase him with your arm doing that just stand where you are and "shake it". it works for me and soon enough he'll stop. :)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Lisa he is very nice. Gorgeous, i'm glad your having fun with him  .

So about the nipping my pony used to nip alot and when he would i would give him a quick pinch on the nostril. This stopped Sary very quickly- i've now had him 7 years and he only nips very occassionly.


----------

